# Staub and Mauviel M'cook Stainless



## skyordec (Nov 26, 2007)

Has Staub maintain its quality? I was wondering, want to buy a Staub pot, I like the idea it will become a nonstick after time. Another question, how good are the Mauviel M'cook stainless pans? Does anybody know? thanks.


----------



## chefjen (Mar 7, 2010)

I was a Williams & Sonoma manager, as well as a catering manager/sous chef a long time ago...When at WS, was able to purchase their Mauviel stainless set for an UNbeatable price. I know my pans and I love, love, love the Mauviel. Much stiffer than all Clad, better heat transfer and they wear like iron. Love them. Only downside is that this product, in stainless, is very hard to find here in the States (so I resort to All Clad, et al for 6 qt stainless sautee, etc)

PS there is, or used to be, a Mauviel outlet outside of Paris.

Good luck! Jen


----------



## skyordec (Nov 26, 2007)

Thanks for your reply. I order a Mauviel (7 layers) stainless saute pan and love it. I think its the same as All-Clad Copper Core. Also order the Staub Bouillabaisse Pot, looove it. I would like to get a cast iron without the ceramic, but don't have an idea of a good brand. Thanks again. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/smile.gif


----------

